# Probléme Synchronisation avec itunes 7.7.1



## jicebe 07 (12 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai OS 10.4.11 et apple T.V. Version 2.1 Itunes 7.7.1
J'ai l'apple TV depuis 2 ans environ.

Depuis que j'ai installé itunes 7.7 Je n'ai plus les onglets musiques film etc.. mais uniquement résumé et photo.
J'ai vu quelque part que je devais choisir synchronisation manuelle et non automatique, mais ce choix n'apparait pas dans l'onglet résumé alors que je crois savoir que cela devrait être le cas.
J'ai réinstalle itunes, mais rien n'y fait...
 Une idée?... Merci.


----------



## pim (13 Août 2008)

A mon avis, il faut soit réinstaller iTunes, soit réinstaller le logiciel de l'Apple TV, soit re-appliquer la mise à jour Combo de Mac OS 10.4.11


----------



## ipascm (13 Août 2008)

tu as ton apple tv depuis 2 ans??? Frimeur (c'est pour rire !!)  c'est possible ca??? moi j'ai le mien depuis lendemain du jour de sa sortie et pourtant ca fait moins que ca...

d'ailleurs si je ne m'abuse,  l'info est la : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_tv


----------

